# amended return question.



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Tried to find away to efile the 4868 but its not working. 

Should I amend my return, being I used the 1099 from 2018,and send it.

Or should I just resend a new 1040sr and the right 1099 for and new check.

Any advice would be appreciated as I don't have a clue how this happened.

thanks for the help

Bernie


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

bernej -- As far as IRS form 4868, you can always mail it. If you already filed your return, I would caution you against just sending a new (corrected) return. I would give the IRS time to process your original return, then file an amended return (filing two different returns for the same time period would most likely cause issues.) You can always request a "tax transcript" prior to filing the 1040X. Try to be patient. Cheers, 255


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

too late I checked again at Fedex and no one can say where the first set went to so I made, maybe the wrong decision and and sent in another set with a cover letter saying what happened. Can only hope for the best.

Thanks 

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just keep an eye on the situation. The big risk in just sending a second set of forms is that if the first set has been processed (or if the second set gets processed before the first set arrives), your SSN may be flagged as potentially an i.d. theft. That will affect your ability to file next year - and chances are, they won't bother to notify you of the problem.


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks I'll keep and eye on it.

Bernie McKenna


----------

